# Updated : Major pain in the a*# bearings



## safetyfast (Jul 13, 2015)

Decided to replace bearings on my new to me trailer over the weekend. Turns out, the axle was built using some unknown Chrysler bolt on spindle and brake drum. Bearing part numbers were worn down and impossible to read. Spent lots of time at O'reilly going through their bearings and seals to find replacements. Finally found them and get to work. Inner bearing was Timken, but outer cone was plastic! It just fell to pieces. Left spindle was really pitted on lower sealing surface. Cleaned up best I could, but worried it won't seal. May have to end up completely rebuilding axle and having someone weld on new spindles. Boat is a hole in the water, right?


----------



## Johnny (Jul 13, 2015)

If your axle is the square solid bar type, and is held to the leaf springs
by a shackle bolt, you might find a whole new assembly at Tractor Supply
or Northern Tools. IF your budget will support such a move.
If it is a home made rig with welded pipe, like my father used to make,
dunno what to say.

PHOTOS will help us help you.


oh, and if you think that owning a boat is a "one time purchase" you are in the wrong parade.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, the axle is square tubing. A new axle assembly may be the most cost effective fix. In retrospect, I wish I had done that. For now, I'll run it with my repair and hope it doesn't leak. If it does, I'll go down that road.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 13, 2015)

The axle is pretty wide and is made out of 2.5" square tubing, so swapping in a replacement won't be easy. May have to have new spindles welded on and will probably switch to stock 5 lug hubs from the existing 4 at the same time. Going to need new tires soon anyway.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 14, 2015)

Update. I think I found some new old stock spindles. Looks like they are off a mid eighties Dodge. If they fit, problem is solved.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 16, 2015)

Here are photos. As you can see, it is a well made, heavy duty trailer. Much heavier than necessary. The big fenders are nice for loading the boat.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 17, 2015)

safetyfast said:


> Update. I think I found some new old stock spindles. Looks like they are off a mid eighties Dodge. If they fit, problem is solved.



Unfortunately, they aren't the same. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 17, 2015)

Northern Tool sells complete axles that may fit your project without too much modifying. They also sell spindles that you may find to fit your project. I would check with them if you are near one.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 17, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Northern Tool sells complete axles that may fit your project without too much modifying. They also sell spindles that you may find to fit your project. I would check with them if you are near one.



I may go that route, though I don't see anything on their site that is a good fit. Won't be cheap since I'll have to get new wheels too, as the ones on it are a Chrysler 4x100 lug pattern. I've got a call into a local place that builds trailers to see what they would charge to fix it.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 18, 2015)

Northern Tool also sells square axle shaft blanks that you can cut to your specific length to fit your project. Then you bolt on the square end spindles.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 18, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Northern Tool also sells square axle shaft blanks that you can cut to your specific length to fit your project. Then you bolt on the square end spindles.


Wasn't aware of that. All I've seen are weld on spindles. Where do you find bolt on?


----------



## KMixson (Jul 18, 2015)

safetyfast said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Tool also sells square axle shaft blanks that you can cut to your specific length to fit your project. Then you bolt on the square end spindles.
> ...



Actually they are made to be welded together. The axle blanks are 2" square tubing. That is the outside dimension. The inside measures a hair over 1 1/2". The spindle shafts are 1 1/2" outside diameter. They will slip into the tube and then you can weld them into place but you can also drill through the tubing and the spindle as it is installed and install at least two grade 8 bolts of a considerable size with a lock-nut installed or a jam nut to keep the nut from coming loose on the bolt to hold the spindle in place. The axle tube and the spindle are not hard steel so they can be drilled.

The good thing about welding them in place is that you will be sealing the elements out of the inside of the tube. The axle is also more rigid to the axle. The bad thing is that you have only a small area of connection between the two parts and with the axle being more rigid the weld is more prone to break if it is not welded correctly.

The good thing about the bolt system is that you can remove the spindle at a later date if need be and replace it without too much difficulty. The bad thing about bolting the spindle on is that you need apply some sealant to the opening to keep out the elements. You also need to inspect the axle/spindle integrity at your scheduled maintenance and replace the bolts if they show any signs of wear or damage. You also need to check the axle tube for signs of cracks or any other signs of abnormality.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I did some more measuring last night, and determined that I may be able to order a stock axle. Because the wheel offset for a stock trailer wheel is neutral, and the Chrysler wheel has a large offset, I think I can go several inches narrower on an axle and get a good fit. I'm thinking of getting one of these Dexter axles: https://www.sturdybuiltonline.com/3500lb-Capacity-Galvanized-Axle_c_151.html


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 20, 2015)

I work on Trailers for a living. Get rid of that axle. Get a new one with modern parts. If this had happened on the side of the road, you'd still be there. Get something new, you won't regret it. 

We use redneck trailer supplies, they should have the axle you need.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 20, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> I work on Trailers for a living. Get rid of that axle. Get a new one with modern parts. If this had happened on the side of the road, you'd still be there. Get something new, you won't regret it.
> 
> We use redneck trailer supplies, they should have the axle you need.



Thanks. That is my plan. I hate that I've thrown money into this old axle. Would you recommend a 2200 or 3500 axle? I figure my 16 ft boat weighs 600lbs. No idea on trailer. Am I right in thinking there's no harm in going for heavier axle?


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 20, 2015)

safetyfast said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I work on Trailers for a living. Get rid of that axle. Get a new one with modern parts. If this had happened on the side of the road, you'd still be there. Get something new, you won't regret it.
> ...


It happens. Welding on new spindles is never a good idea, unless the shop has a lot of knowledge or a way to verify they are straight. Back in the day we did it out of necessity, but they never were perfect. 

With your wheels on, measure from center of the wheel to center of the other wheel. This will give you an approximate hub face. Note that hub face is always a whole number, never 1/2's or fractions. You'll also need to know the spring centers, and hub stud measurements. Is it a 5 on 4.5" ( most common on boats)


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 21, 2015)

Depending on what spring you have, I'd go for the #3500, that way you can tow something heavier on it if needed. I'm mean it is a trailer. A #2000 axle will have the same bearings inside and out. Both are pretty easy to find parts for.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Huntinfool. The wheels are 4x100, so I'm going to have to get new wheels too. That's not too big of a deal since the tires are ready to be replaced anyway.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 29, 2015)

Replaced axle and hubs with 3500lb dexter units last night. Getting the old bolts off was fun. The nuts had been welded to the bolts. Only cause concern is that tires have a slight negative camber. I think it's because my spring mounts are a little bit narrower than what dexter spec says. Can't be helped since that's where springs mount to trailer. I knew that going in and is why I decided on 3500lb axle even though boat and trailer should be well under 2000lbs. I figure if I'm getting uneven wear on tires, I can weld some angle iron to the center to straighten it out.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 30, 2015)

Good job. Mine has a bit of negative camber also. Been running it like that for 5+ years and no tire wear yet. (Although I did blow a tire the other day) but there still wasn't any wear, and it only threw the tread. Still had air in it. 

You should have many years of trouble free boating ahead of you.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 30, 2015)

That's good to hear. Thanks for your guidance.


----------

